
How to debug live AWS Lambda functions - orweis
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/04/rookout-releases-serveless-debugging-tool-for-aws-lambda/
======
ariehkovler
Why aren't tools like this just available from the cloud provider? I get the
sense serverless is really useful but it's developed so fast that it's
suffering from a lack of native tools.

~~~
orweis
Really good question. I guess it's just really hard to do.

------
blazercohen
Amazing it took so long to accomplish.

------
yuvalkohavi
What language are supported?

~~~
orweis
Python, NodeJs, and JVM (Java, Scala, etc.) :)

